# A Magenta Honeybee



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Today I found a magenta bee in my hive! Wow. It was so amazing.




























There is also a little magenta pollen in some cells so I think this bee was just full of pink nectar. Maybe from Chinese witch hazel or the pink fruit trees a couple blocks away.

It's amazing how much nectar they can fit in their bodies!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Very, very cool!


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Thanks. I am glad I caught it. It's rare. There is just a little pink pollen or nectar here and there in the hive:










I wonder if bees turn lots of different colors? Hm.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I hate being color blind.

:S

JoeMcc


----------

